# Maumee Rivers Snags???



## Riverman

Two - Two part Questions:

How many times do you snag in the rocks and need to break your line when fishing the Maumee for spring run Walleye? How can you avoid it and still catch fish?

How many fish do you snag rather then hook up by feeding fish? How can you avoid it and still catch fish?

Leaving lead in the river is not good and keeping a snagged fish is illegal. 
I know you can't totally avoid snagging the bottom or fish simply because the fisher are near the bottom and you don't always know how deep it is until it is too late.

Too me the worst thing you can do is have your line break at the reel leaving the lead to erode away over time poluting the river, the lake, the fish and ourselves. But those pieces of fishing line streaming down stream from the top of the highest rock they lay over, really piss me off. They will mess up your retrieve on every cast and can cause more snags! I'll think I'm getting a hit and stop reeling for a second to prepare for setting the hook and then I'll get snagged. I really hate it when I get set up in a spot only to slowly figure out I am running into streamers on every cast and need to move.

The point is, as fishermen, we need to be the custodians of our fisheries. I know of many answers to the questions I ask and some are obvious but getting your detailed answers will make this thread longer and maybe more folks will read this and learn and become better custodians.

NOTE: If your are one of those fishermen using snagging techniques in hopes of snagging the fish on the inside the mouth rather than on the outside you are not a sportsman, fisherman or custodian nor will you ever be my friend unless you invite me over for a Walleye fish fry! Egg and Graham cracker crumb crust preferred. yummmmieeeee


----------



## ufaquaoiler

ive tried about everything and i too suffer from snagging lots of lures. unfortunately snags are part of fishing the river. the best advice i can give isto use only enough weight to keep in contact with the bottom. drop weight in 1/8 oz increments until you still tick the bottom but dont hang up as much. wont stop it completely, but it will definately help! i like the weights with the swivels built in and those dont snag nearly as bad as bullet weights that wedge right in the rocks!!! i dont think egg sinkers arent too bad either, but be careful not to go too heavy. as for snagging fish i dont have that problem too badly so i guess i cant help much there. id say in maumee i get 10 legal fish to every snagged fish so compared to what i see some people do that isnt too bad at all! the people i see snagging the most are the ones who set their hook every 3 seconds and eventually sink their hook into a fish. as long as you have the proper feel for this is a bite, this is a rock, and this is a weed bed, you should not have too much trouble with snagging.


----------



## All Eyes

Leaving line and jigs in the river is unavoidable at times, however there are things that can help reduce it. First off, I like using 8# Fireline for the run. Not only is it ultra sensitive due to it's no stretch, it also has a very strong breaking point. I tie that to an 18" or so leader of 100% floro in 6# test. The leader will break before the Fireline and you get to keep it all. What I usually do is make up a bunch of leaders ahead of time and attatch them to a small barrel swivel. Tying line to line leaders all day gets old.
What I find also helps is to open my jig hook slightly with a pair of needle nose pliers and then bend them back into shape prior to fishing. Doing this one time leaves even smaller hooks more than strong enough to land fish but will have more of a tendency to open up and release from a snag. 
As far as accidentally snagging walleye, once again it is unavoidable at times but can also be greatly reduced. I let the current carry my jig on a tight line as apposed to jigging it back on the retrieve. In other words, I cast in the 10 oclock position and quickly reel up any slack. Then hold the rod tip up without cranking and let the current do it's thing. Providing you have the right weight and a somewhat sensitive rod, you will feel the jig tapping off the rocks and bites become much more obvious if you aren't retrieving. 
Then, when the line reaches the 2 ocklock position, I'll burn it back as fast as possible which keeps the jig and line high in the water column and away from the fish on bottom. Obviously you want to make sure you aren't dragging someone elses line in as you are cranking that fast. This method keeps me out of other lines better and most of all reduces the amount of snagged fish by a ton. The walleye face directly into the current and have more time to react to biting if the jig is drifting torwards them as apposed to it being pulled across their body sideways.
Just my 2 Lincolns.


----------



## Redhunter1012

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop?
Who the heck knows?


----------



## ufaquaoiler

forgot to mention that i prefer 12lb abrasion resistant cajun line for maumee since i get annoyed at losing more jigs with 8lb line. 12lb line gives you that little extra pull that is sometimes needed to either straighten the hook out or dislodge the small rock its stuck in where 8lb would break in many cases. although 6-10lb line seems to be the most popular, i have no problem with casting distance or sensitivity with 12lb line and i use a 7 foot medium action berkley lightning rod, which costs about $35 last i saw and is a VERY sensitive rod! one mroe tip i can offer is to check your line often as rocks in maumee will tear up line like running it through a meat grinder. wont hurt to cut your line, shove the torn up length in your waders pocket (NOT down the river!!!), and retie where your line is undamaged again. hope that helps too!


----------



## JimmyZ

Have you ever fished the river and see all the people leave trash, line, and whatever else on the shore. You really think most these guys care what they
leave in the river. Most down there are pigs who come up for a week or two and could care less. And yes there are some good guys who are good sportsman who do care and try to take care of the resource. They are the ones picking up the trash the others leave. 

Your post has good intentions, but you have to look at with what you are dealing with. You want to find lead and line, go fish it in the middle of august for smallies and you'll find some crazy crap mess of jigs n line. Some on here have posted pics of what they've pulled out.


----------



## sdkohio

I second the use of a lighter leader than your main line. I usually only lose the floater and not the lead.


----------



## sploosh56

Some spots are worse than other when it comes to getting snagged. There are two ways to limit losing your entire rig though. The most common method is using a lighter leader, which has been stated on this thread/.

Another is to snip the lead hole on your sinker. This will also help ensure that you only lose your sinker and not your entire jig assembly. Bottom line is that you're gonna lose some lead in the river, but the cost of floating jigs does add up so it's a good start to save some money.


----------



## crittergitter

There are snags in the Maumee river?


----------



## billybob7059

I use a lighter leader than my main line and avoid leaving lead behind by useing a steel sinker. The are a little more but not much and the larger size of the weight helps from getting in the cracks. 

I would say the snagging is not as bad with a floating jig head as it would be with a plain lead head jig. 

good luck this year!


----------



## scappy193

what about tungsten weights? i don't think they pollute. use a lighter leader so you dont loose the weight because they are a little expensive.


----------



## BFG

> and this is a weed bed,


You keep saying this...and everytime I laugh. Where exactly are all these weed beds located in the Maumee? 

I would wager that 99% of the fish that I see caught and kept down there these days are either hooked in the lip or just outside the lip and then into the mouth. This is a far cry from the days of the leadhead jig where fish coming in by the tail, back, and belly were a common thing. 

Now...once we get into the first part of May the leftover jacks will whack the floaters, but in all practicality anyone who says they can "tell when they are getting a bite" in the river is basically telling you that they can feel their line sliding along a fish. This is snagging...no doubt about it. 

You are going to lose a lot of tackle in the river. Using a lighter leader and such does help, but if you try to go lighter and lighter until you are barely ticking the bottom all you are going to do is have your rig drifting a lot faster than those around you, ticking them off as you are constantly casting and retrieving. Sometimes understanding how much weight to use is the most important thing to catching fish down there.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Precisely. Speed in the current is crucial to your success, and it varies alot depending on what spot you are fishing. As little as 1/16 oz can make ther difference between a 1 fish day and a 30 fish day. Happens all the time


----------



## paintED

Here's how I do it. I spool up with 12lb fireline crystal,slide on a egg sinker,tie on a barrel swivel using a polymer knot and then use 8lb flouro leader and tie my floater to that using a cinch knot and I use a thinner gauge sickle hooks in my floater. I make my own floaters so that I can choose the cheaper hooks,they straighten out easier. The polymer knot is much stronger than the cinch knot which is more likely to fail if the hook doesn't straighten out,which usually happens and when it does I simply bend it back and resharpen my hook with a small wet stone. All this allows me to retrieve the bulk of my rig (lead intact).Which = #1 Less lead in the river,more line on my spool,and more money in my wallet. 

Just a side note. 
I too bought a 7foot berkley lightning rod MH two years ago and I love it.Best 35 bucks I have ever spent when it comes to the Maumee.

Thats my two cents. And also....If anybody is interested in making floaters drop me a pm and I can set you on your way. Its easy and something you can do in your spare time waiting for the river to warm up.


----------



## Mr. Moony

To me sounds like BGF is very observant. Because he is right on with the 99% theory but it could be 90% of all fish caught in the Maumee river with the new floating rig system are snagged somewhere around the mouth. This floating jig head method is no different than what they do at the Manistee River right below the Tippy dam under cover of darkness. The fish are always hooked in corner of mouth outside hooking in. Sometimes you might get one to miss the corner and go on into the mouth making it a legal fish. But the fish did not bite it - it just slid into position with the help of the current and the long leader line. Depending on what side of the river you fish is generally the side of the mouth you slide into. If you all remember back in the 80's and 90's when we used nothing but lead heads you couldn't catch a fish in the mouth unless you accidentally snagged it in the mouth. Maybe 1 out of 100 was in the mouth during the lead head days and now all of the sudden with this Manistee rig, you're all catching them in the mouth. Picture a gang of fish in a deep pocket face up stream opening and closing their mouths as they work their gills. As their mouth is open your line slides right through their mouth hooking them in the corner or even inside the mouth. The fish are just there no power thunk like we're all accustomed to when a fish takes a bait. When the water is chocolate brown and flowing there is no visability which has nothing to do with how good the fish is biting. When on the reefs or anytime in Eerie when muddy water invades the fishing territory the fish shut down. This is not true in the Maumee river because 99% of the fish are snagged!!!!!! If you could only go under water and watch all the lines sliding through the open mouths you would see these fish are not biting. As for weeds in the Maumee river Shroders campground straight across from Bluegrass island is full of weed beds later in the run. As far as snags in the river is concerned there's only 1 way to avoid them, go bowling... Cause Maumee river is full of them. Lots of rocky shelves no avoiding snags. This should spur some interesting discussions.......... 

I fish lead head jigs all the time. So much in fact my jigs have eyeballs and are able to dodge the rocks in the Maumee river. After years of throwing lead head jigs your jigs will grow eyeballs too. So keep at it! And good luck at the Maumee river this Spring! If you did fish lead head jigs thru the 80's and 90's, say 20 years, talking 20 years now, how many walleye did you catch at the Maumee in the mouth? Now all of a sudden their biting? Did they just now get hungry? Or is that long leader free floating thru the river sliding in their mouths? If you really do want to catch fish that are biting in the Maumee river later in the run is the time to catch jacks on their way back. Because they are hungry and will smash a bait! If the waters not chocolate.


----------



## Mr. Moony

To me sounds like BGF is very observant. Because he is right on with the 99% theory but it could be 90% of all fish caught in the Maumee river with the new floating rig system are snagged somewhere around the mouth. This floating jig head method is no different than what they do at the Manistee River right below the Tippy dam under cover of darkness. The fish are always hooked in corner of mouth outside hooking in. Sometimes you might get one to miss the corner and go on into the mouth making it a legal fish. But the fish did not bite it - it just slid into position with the help of the current and the long leader line. Depending on what side of the river you fish is generally the side of the mouth you slide into. If you all remember back in the 80's and 90's when we used nothing but lead heads you couldn't catch a fish in the mouth unless you accidentally snagged it in the mouth. Maybe 1 out of 100 was in the mouth during the lead head days and now all of the sudden with this Manistee rig, you're all catching them in the mouth. Picture a gang of fish in a deep pocket face up stream opening and closing their mouths as they work their gills. As their mouth is open your line slides right through their mouth hooking them in the corner or even inside the mouth. The fish are just there no power thunk like we're all accustomed to when a fish takes a bait. When the water is chocolate brown and flowing there is no visability which has nothing to do with how good the fish is biting. When on the reefs or anytime in Eerie when muddy water invades the fishing territory the fish shut down. This is not true in the Maumee river because 99% of the fish are snagged!!!!!! If you could only go under water and watch all the lines sliding through the open mouths you would see these fish are not biting. As for weeds in the Maumee river Shroders campground straight across from Bluegrass island is full of weed beds later in the run. As far as snags in the river is concerned there's only 1 way to avoid them, go bowling... Cause Maumee river is full of them. Lots of rocky shelves no avoiding snags. This should spur some interesting discussions.......... 

I fish lead head jigs all the time. So much in fact my jigs have eyeballs and are able to dodge the rocks in the Maumee river. After years of throwing lead head jigs your jigs will grow eyeballs too. So keep at it! And good luck at the Maumee river this Spring! If you did fish lead head jigs thru the 80's and 90's, say 20 years, talking 20 years now, how many walleye did you catch at the Maumee in the mouth? Now all of a sudden their biting? Did they just now get hungry? Or is that long leader free floating thru the river sliding in their mouths? If you really do want to catch fish that are biting in the Maumee river later in the run is the time to catch jacks on their way back. Because they are hungry and will smash a bait! If the waters not chocolate.


----------



## Mr. Moony

Now I don't want you all to get me wrong, because during the right conditions, I have had a decent morning bite and evening bite on certain occasions. Where color prefrence was absolutely a must to catch these fish that are biting. But the time slots on the Maumee river are very short lived. If you want to test my theory pay close attention to what side of the river you're on and what side of the mouth you catch the fish. If you are fishing Orleans park, Fort Miegs park, Schroder's park or Buttonwood the majority of your fish will be caught on the right hand side in the corner, outside in. If you are fishing Bluegrass island side of the river it will be hooked on the left hand side, for the most part. Check it out!!!! Then get back with me....

P.S. Don't look for Mr. Moony at the Maumee, too many knuckleheads for me..... That time of year you can find me at the mouth of the Maumee or at the mouth of Sandusky Bay or on the reefs or down at the Ohio river catching all my fish in the mouth legally!


----------



## Salmon Killer

i always use a slip bobber :G with a nightcrawler, seems to work wonders for me.


----------



## Mr. Moony

Salmon Killer said:


> i always use a slip bobber :G with a nightcrawler, seems to work wonders for me.


that would work great if the fish swam side ways or at least bite the lure.they do it all the time for steel head, because they bite and water is clear.what happens when the water gets high and muddy.you might have something there salmon, lets use steel head rigs for walleye in the Maumee. After all these fish are biting right? So a bobber with a lead head jig drifting down stream should tear these walleyes up. Sorry never work, the line is straight up and down, can't slide thru their mouth unless they swam sideways, LOL. So when you're at the Maumee this spring tell me how many you catch on this rig. I bet none because you don't have 4' long litre sliding horizontally in thru their mouth.


----------



## Mr. Moony

riverman we got it figured out for you,bobber and lead head jig.just set jig above rocks and let her roll down stream just like they do for steel head.you will never hang up again on the maumee


----------



## Riverman

Options to minimize snags:

Use a strong fishing line that can bend the jig hook. 
Use a bobber or a planer board.to stay above the snags.
Use a planing bobber with directional control so you don't need to cast as much!

To get out of snags:

Walking up stream to get a better angle.
Pull the line really tight by bending the rod with in one and the line held in your other hand far from the rod, let it go, (this sends a shock wave down the line), give it slack quickly and then reel quickly to see if it is free.


----------



## ErieAngler

Congratulations Moony, you just increased your overall post count by 5% ! haha

I grew up on the Sandusky and never fished a floating jig, but caught alot of jacks on lead - I cant remember one trully legal female though.


----------



## Mr. Moony

thank you erie angler.asyou can see im going nuts with cabin fever.and riverman you fogot to mention bowling,which is the best thing i know to keep from getting snags.or you get some jigs with eye balls that can see to dodge the rocks.get to know the river and you will find some clean runs.maybe


----------



## ufaquaoiler

hmm never thought of the bobber idea i might have to try that out so i dont use 15 leaders in a day to get my 4 fish! mr moony im gonna have to try what you are saying and watch what side of the mouth my fish are hooked in. although a lot of my walleye do hit my line feeling exactly like the VERY light rattle i feel at lake erie, plenty of em feel like just dead weight and no head shaking which line slipping in their mouths would make perfect sense seeing how clear the river looks when 4 feet above normal level! id say in maumee i get 10 mouth hooked fish per every snagged fish, but using lead heads in fremont is the complete opposite. i think i might have gotten 4 legal walleye out of fremont, 3 of which were on a rooster tail during the first part of the white bass run, but snagged countless others. that is why i definately prefer to fish in maumee! btw BFG i find grass and weeds on my jig all the time in a few places near the slack water pocket in orleans park. not all places at orleans, but there are a few. if i cut my cast off a bit i rarely hit weeds, but if i let it fly to full reach then i hit the weeds almost every time when im in the right spot.


----------



## All Eyes

"I grew up on the Sandusky and never fished a floating jig, but caught alot of jacks on lead - I cant remember one trully legal female though" 
__________________
Ditto for me. (other than the Sandusky thing) 
Lead is what I use as well. Call it old school or whatever but I can't feel a floating jig in the river like I can lead. The whole attraction of fishing the run for me is feeling that lead tapping off the rocks and then feeling that subtle dull thud when a fish takes it and setting the hook. I'm not interested in accidentally catching fish. (not saying that all floating jig guys aren't good at what they do) just saying I myself can't feel a walleye bite on a leash in the current. Mr. Moony hit it right on the head about the line running through all them staged fish. I don't believe that half of the "legally" caught fish during the run actually bite anything. With lead jigs, I can tell if it's legal or not before I even see it because I felt the bite. I can't do that with floaters. Most eyes I see caught during the run are being caught on the retrieve. I've always believed that the majority of these fish are snagged.


----------



## Redhunter1012

For all that don't know, this is Moony's personal battle he leads every year about this time. He shows up here and tells us we're all snaggers and paints this "Holier Than Thou" picture of himself. Moony, there is a "Flosser" support group meeting at Rag Time Ricks on Feb 27th at 7 pm. You should show up and hang out and share your ideas


----------



## paintED

Hey I thought the way you said to avoid snags Moony was funny. Go bowling. We actually did that one evening a couple years ago. I think the place was called timberland bowling or timber lanes. Is it still open I wonder? Its fun to go throw some rocks and knock a few back with some hot wings. I remember another good one you had was about etiquette during the run. If you want to find etiquette during the run you better go golfing. I like that one!LOL.

Take it easy,
Ed


----------



## BFG

> Most eyes I see caught during the run are being caught on the retrieve


I see a lot of fish snagged in the back, gill plate, and belly that are caught on the retrieve. 

I'd venture to say that I hook 95% of the fish that I do between 10:00 and 2:00 in the drift.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

paintED you are 100% right on river etiquette. it is virtually non existant!!! last year i was with a friend and there was about 12 feet between my friend and i and 5-6 feet between my friend and the other guy next to him. another guy coems up to us looking for a spot to fish. logically and ethically the better choice would be to go where there is 12 feet of room. instead, this guy went where there was 5 feet of room. another fine example i just love remembering is towards the end of the run last year and i wasnt catching much, but the guy 50 feet down from me was! he wasnt fishing, but he also had about an 8 year old kid with him that was standing on the bank being as rude and annoying as possible. of course when i watched several of his fish come in they were snagged and on his stringer they went. on top of that, instead of 4 fish he took 8 to make a limit for himself and his kid even though his kid was not fishing. good thing is when i was leaving i saw that guy getting a ticket from the division of wildlife and i could not help but bust out laughing. maumee river is not for the faint of heart in the walleye run. all i can say.


----------



## sady dog

yes I agree...it is like watching your dog be put down...very sad to see all those big females full of eggs gone....but if you don't know how to fish I guess that is one place and time you will be able to catch one??? (snagged)

Friends always try to get me to go...I just laugh and piont my van toward Conneaut or Geneva


----------



## Redhunter1012

Most of you guys on here are idiots. On second thought, you guys are right. I sure as hell wouldn't waste my time up there at that snagfest. Everybody just jumping in your waders when you catch a fish. Spread the word fellas. Tell everyone you know and have them tell all there buddies to not waste their time this spring on the Maumee. I'll do my part.


----------



## swantucky

Redhunter1012 said:


> Most of you guys on here are idiots. On second thought, you guys are right. I sure as hell wouldn't waste my time up there at that snagfest. Everybody just jumping in your waders when you catch a fish. Spread the word fellas. Tell everyone you know and have them tell all there buddies to not waste their time this spring on the Maumee. I'll do my part.


Yep, nothing but a crowded river full of cussing ******** snagging big females. Good advice to stay away from that mess


----------



## ERIE REBEL

swantucky said:


> Yep, nothing but a crowded river full of cussing ******** snagging big females. Good advice to stay away from that mess


Where you been swanny? I thought you would SNAG this one right away.


----------



## Riverman

What would you all say if ODNR raised the limit for legally caught jacks from 6 to 8 for the Maumee but banned taking big belly hens? 

It would improve our our fisherie.


----------



## TPfisher

This sounds like just the kind of madness I would love to be a part of. I'm coming up late march.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

i would say keep the limit at 4 for march and april and consider raising it a bit if we get another hatch like 2003. as for now if you can get your 4 fish, you still get plenty of fillets and at least from where im standing the quality of fishing in recent years has been at least fairly consistent which shows me that taking 4 fish per person per day during the spawning run isn't over harvesting the population. as for females, i would prefer to see egg filled females put back, but i would not stop anyone from taking a legally caught female that already laid its eggs as a trophy. i find that big females have a much stronger taste to them than the 20 inch jacks i prefer for the skillet, so as long as i have no trouble catching fish that day, back in the water my fat female goes even if it doesnt have eggs!


----------



## swantucky

ERIE REBEL said:


> Where you been swanny? I thought you would SNAG this one right away.


I am getting older and wiser. I'll leave the arguing for others, I'll just go down there, pull my 4 fish and go home with a goofy grin on my face.

As far as keeping females, I too think they taste way stronger in the spring. I have kept maybe a handful over the last decade. I would rather eat the jacks. If I would legally get a trophy I would probably keep it for the wall. The whole idea that if you put them back it will improve the fishery is crazy. A dead fish is a dead fish be it April or July. I have NEVER seen females go back durning the summer. I choose to throw them back in the spring but I would not expect others to if they want to keep them. 

I look at it this way if they lower the limit to 3, I will get a heck of alot more done at home in the spring. Some days that fourth fish takes longer than the first three.

P.S. As far as the "lining" of fish, I honestly don't know?? I do know that the last guy that told me that is how I was getting them ate crow the first time he fished with me. Two fish were hooked in the left side of the mouth and two fish were hooked in the right side of the mouth. He did not know what to say after running his mouth about it for years. Another argument regarding lining. Why is it I can fish the same drift for 30 minutes without touching a fish. I switch up color, jig size, leader length, or weight and bang 3 fish in the next dozen casts. Do some color combinations "line" better than others?? And before anyone says "well you increased your leader length of course you will line more fish". How does SHORTENING your leader, down to say 14" increase your chances of lining fish?? Gosh dang it I got drug into this again......


P.P.S. Larry do you still have my sinker mold?? I think you were the last guy to have it but I am not sure.


----------



## JimmyZ

That was well said about lining swanny. Great points.


----------



## Salmon Killer

Couldn"t have said it better, i usually start my leader at around 3 to 3 1/2 feet. Ill keep fishin with that until its all the way down to a foot or so and have caught fish the smallest leader.call me lazy but i keep tying on new jigs until i have to tie on a new leader. thats after i run out of nightcrawlers


----------



## swantucky

Salmon Killer said:


> thats after i run out of nightcrawlers


I swear to God I have pulled in Erie Dearies in snag piles. What heck is up with that


----------



## See Oh

I like pulling in gigantic soft plastic shad with no jigs, just a hook. Popular with "warreye" fisherman.

It's also popular with... uh.... whatever this thing is????


----------



## Mr. Moony

what do we know were just idiots anyhow.what gets me is these so called professional maumee walleye fishermen have no clue to what is going on and these guys fish alot.which tells me one thing,these guys just aren't the caliber of fisherman as the ones of us who figured out the floating jig head trick.i just love a good deep walleye discussion.so lets just keep talking walleye and keep from calling names.it appears redhunter1012 has issues.if you can't use the site the right way then us fella's here on ogf don't care to here from ya.maybe that's been taken care of as i type.now back to walleye 101.the only way to prove me wrong on this is to float that jig vert. down stream then tell me how you do. while your at it tell me how water clarity plays no part what so ever.just like pullin fish from a bucket to easy.but what ever floats your boat.


----------



## swantucky

Mr. Moony said:


> what do we know were just idiots anyhow.what gets me is these so called professional maumee walleye fishermen have no clue to what is going on and these guys fish alot.which tells me one thing,these guys just aren't the caliber of fisherman as the ones of us who figured out the floating jig head trick.i just love a good deep walleye discussion.so lets just keep talking walleye and keep from calling names.it appears redhunter1012 has issues.if you can't use the site the right way then us fella's here on ogf don't care to here from ya.maybe that's been taken care of as i type.now back to walleye 101.the only way to prove me wrong on this is to float that jig vert. down stream then tell me how you do. while your at it tell me how water clarity plays no part what so ever.just like pullin fish from a bucket to easy.but what ever floats your boat.


I have pulled fish out of the mud through the ice on Erie as well as the softwater mud after a blow. Ever hear of the lateral(sp) line on a fish?? You do your thing and I'll do mine. You talk about "using the site the right way" and then call river fisherman snaggers?? I for one am offended. To paint a group of fisherman, or people with a broad brush says alot about your intellect and you as a person.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

after seeing both sides of the argument and thinkin about it a bit myself i can honestly see both things happening with the floating jigheads. yes it is completely possible that the 3 foot leader can get caught in their mouths, but if that were the case 100% of the time then it would not matter if i used chartruese, pink, green, black, purple, or whatever color of jig there is out there. most of the time when im out some colors work great while others just catch rocks. when i can get 3 fish on chartruese, lose all my chartruese jigs, switch to pink, and catch nothing on pink while everyone else around me with chartruese is still catching fish, i wont believe that line getting stuck in their mouths is the case 100% of the time. as for the vertical line below a bobber that would be a great way to prove it if the bottom is perfectly flat and you could have the line at a constant height above bottom, but im sure everyone here knows that the maumee river bottom is anything but perfectly smooth and flat but rather rocks of all sizes and plenty of dropoffs along the bottom. even a change in depth as little as a foot will put the bobber rig too far off bottom to get fish while the floating jig rig will get down to the fish no problem. what i think is really going on is the walleye are striking the jig more out of reflex. just as we all swat at a fly when it gets in front of our face, a predatory fish like a walleye will also smack at something that gets right in front of its face. since walleye dont have hands, they have to use their mouths to do the swatting at whatever gets in front of their face. whether the river is chocolate milk with 1 inch visibility or "clear" with a foot of visibility, the fish will not have time to decide food or not food, thus only being a reflex to strike a jig in front of its face, not feeding. i tried salmon fishing in a creek in anchorage alaska and everybody there explained to me that the salmon were no longer feeding but rather hitting a lure right by their face out of reflex. i did catch my salmon in the mouth, but as much as their jaws were hooked and knowing that salmon stop feeding once they go into rivers then i agree 100% that they were striking out of reflex. no floating leader with a casting spoon or weighed down yarn fly so flossing their mouth with a 3 foot leader wasnt the case there. regardless of whether they were strking the jig out of reflex, feeding on it, or was in the right place at the right time to get the line caught in their mouth, as long as its hooked on the inside of the mouth its a legal fish and goes on my stringer.


----------



## Juan More Fish

Dont wanna snag. Dont Go. Dont wanna leave lead dont go. Thats how you avoid leaving lead.
Theres been trips, where i lose 1 or 2 and then there was last year i lost 20 and they year before about 15. Its difcult not to lose weights or snag fish.
There is a lot of rangers up there that help keep people honest.
I say take your boat up. At least you wont be snagging the guy next to you or vice versa.
Since i ve been taking my boat up there, Have less problems, and no one is breathing down my neck, or casting over and snagging my line.
I use 8 or 12 ln cajun line red. I have had very good success catching fish.
I have tried power pro, But i didnt like it to well, and worse when i got snagged.
I use a Amp rod, and have a IM& quantum rod. I perfer my Berkley AMP, over my quantum or my abu. Just my 2 cents. Good luck at the .walleye run


----------



## Mr. Moony

swantucky i read alot of your post and you give very good reports that i like to read so keep the good info coming.now you are starting to lower yourself to redhunters standards.what i gather from this is you and redhunter has to be fishing buddies.which is fine but will never change the facts.i never called nobody on here a snagger so relax a little you might learn somthing.most people that run floating jigs heads can not comprehend what i am saying but on the other hand you have to know what i am saying so give me a break i am only speaking facts.if you were not bias to the situation,we all might of herd different from you.my dad told me once,dont never be to proud to take imfomation from someone!!! you might learn something,unless you already know it all.you da best fisherman i know!!!


----------



## See Oh

Mr. Moony said:


> swantucky i read alot of your post and you give very good reports that i like to read so keep the good info coming.now you are starting to lower yourself to redhunters standards.


lol verbal KO! :beat-up:


----------



## Mr. Moony

if you can,t dazzle them with brilliance then baffle them with bull s.


----------



## All Eyes

I think that both sides of the argument are right. I have seen many a floating jighead pulled out of the inside of the mouth to where it was an obvious bite. If they hit a lead jig then of course they will hit a floater and vice versa. 
But to say that many others aren't lined is just silly. Same with consistently catching fish on the retrieve. Aint gonna happen time after time by biting fish on a fast retrieve. 
I myself just never got a feel for river floaters like I do with lead so it's what I prefer. But I say however you get your 4 within legal means that doesn't effect others negatively then have at it and pass the tartar sauce.


----------



## Mr. Moony

just get rid of the leader and floating jig head then tell me how you do then.do you guys really think a 1 foot leader wont line fish,that all depends on the fish hugging bottom or riding high,when they are rolling and riding high then you want a long leader to line fish.and you will sometimes truly catch fish in the mouth 10 percent of the time and the other 90 percent you simply line the fish in the mouth.swantucky you seem to fish alot like me,you need to really test what i say.this spring go catch 100 walleye,payattention to what side of the river you fish and what side of the mouth they are hooked in and then you will know what you are really doing.or go vert. or go with lead heads like we use to and see how many you get.then get back with me with your results be honest now.maybe redhunter can join you in your quest to prove me wrong.better yet,tell me were and when and i would be more then glad to join,only if redhunter is nice.


----------



## Mr. Moony

i am not aginst any body that fishes the maumee.i still hit the river sometimes,but i like cleaner water for one and the feeling of a good thunk on my lure.something you don,t get when lining fish.


----------



## mandruch

Mr. Moony said:


> i am not aginst any body that fishes the maumee.i still hit the river sometimes,but i like cleaner water for one and the feeling of a good thunk on my lure.something you don,t get when lining fish.


It's the same stuff every year. Guys that have no clue claim lining and snagging. Come and stand next to some of us and we'll gladly show you how to be successful.


----------



## Mr. Moony

this is not an argument,this is walleye 101 with professor moony


----------



## Mr. Moony

then do what i say and just run lead head jigs.then see how many fish youtake home legally.look this ain,t my first rodeo there cowboy.i don,t need a fishing contest to prove what i know maybe it,s the other way around,be open minded you might learn something.


----------



## Mr. Moony

this is some good stuff,i am going to have to get me some popcorn.don,t nobody ruin this good stuff be nice.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Mr. Moony said:


> then do what i say and just run lead head jigs.then see how many fish youtake home legally.look this ain,t my first rodeo there cowboy.i don,t need a fishing contest to prove what i know maybe it,s the other way around,be open minded you might learn something.


My guess is that your too old and stubborn to try the floating rig, or maybe just not able to do wading anymore. And you bring up the whole "watch what side of the mouth it's hooked" argument. I have had so many good laughs at that logic when I hook them equally on either side. Honestly, I would love to have you fish beside me and I would gladly try your leadhead rig as long as you use the floater rig. We'll compare catch ratio's, and where the fish are hooked, grub color, leader length, weight, how many different spots we move to find fish. All these play a major part, and all are different every day. I have never fished with Swantucky, he fishes Lucas County side, and I stick to Wood County side. You keep asking us to prove you wrong, I have only heard your opinions, as you have heard mine. There is an open invitation to fish with me to settle this. Maybe it'll take a couple days of fishing. I'm willing to guide you up there. I think the obvious picture you paint here is of you being a Troll. Basically just rehashing your same venom as previous years trying to get a long drawn out thread. Congrats, you have been successful again. OPEN INVITATION!


----------



## wave warrior

for those who dont know mooney,the guy can fish!! he has proven that year after year!! only met him a few times on the ice but seen his catches and he pulls fish consistently on waters where others struggle! so i'll keep reading moony's walleye 101!!


----------



## Redhunter1012

wave warrior said:


> for those who dont know mooney,the guy can fish!! he has proven that year after year!! only met him a few times on the ice but seen his catches and he pulls fish consistently on waters where others struggle! so i'll keep reading moony's walleye 101!!


I could understand if he's giving tips, or helping people out. But he's on here basically telling everyone that fishes the run on the Maumee that we are nothing more than snaggers and we should fish the hard way with lead. It's pretty silly. I've given an open invitation to him to come fish with me, No Hard Feelings whatsoever. My guess is he'll not take me up on it but he'll keep pushing his agenda on here since he has a few clueless followers


----------



## BFG

I have caught a boatload of legal walleyes out of the river using leadheads. One thing that drove me nuts was the fact that I lost so many. Serious PITA...

So...floater rig comes along and now I lose 1/3 the amount of tackle as I used to and catch the same number of fish.

Period.

My bro in law is one of the best leadhead fisherman that I know. He doesn't use floaters at all. Didn't see the need to switch. 

No matter what you think Moony you can't prove exactly what happens. I've fished with Swanny a lot...and he'll make ya' look dumb. 

lol


----------



## swantucky

Mr. Moony said:


> then do what i say and just run lead head jigs.then see how many fish youtake home legally.look this ain,t my first rodeo there cowboy.i don,t need a fishing contest to prove what i know maybe it,s the other way around,be open minded you might learn something.


I am open minded, why do you think I quit using lead?? I saw my catch ratio compared to the guys running floaters and switched. I have not thrown lead in 10 years. Anyway I disagree with your premise the fish are all lined. As I said there have been too many times a small change in presentation is the difference between catching fish and standing in the river. \

I also invite you to join me down there. If I were you I would fish the Lucas county(straight) side of the river with me rather than the Wood county(San Franciso) side of the river. Unless you are into that kinda thing.


----------



## See Oh

swantucky said:


> I also invite you to join me down there. If I were you I would fish the Lucas county(straight) side of the river with me rather than the Wood county(San Franciso) side of the river. Unless you are into that kinda thing.


I'm pretty sure you fish the Lucas County side just so you can stare at all the San Franciscans all day long... what does that make you?


----------



## crittergitter

It's pretty clear who is open minded and who is preaching in this thread. Walleye 101 was challenged and has not accepted. Hmmmmm........maybe he is to afraid of getting exposed. Could be as RH stated he just wants to preach from his soapbox. 

I havent fished with Swanny, but anyone who knows anything knows he can flat out fish. I have fished with Red and he puts on a clinic nearly every day down there. Looking forward to getting up there again this spring. I'll have a pocket full of lead, floaters and some twister tails. Oh, and I'm bringing a net this year! lol


----------



## Mr. Moony

when i fish the river i to use floating heads,got to keep up with the program.i quit lead heads when every one else did.back then we called high lining,this lining trick is not new to me i have done it for years on king salmon,long before they started at the maumee.the difference between lead and floaters is how many fish you took home.when i say use lead or go vert.if these fish are biting then why does your sucsess rate drop so much.the bobber rig works great for steelhead and white bass the lead head works super for white bass but neither works worth a crap for the walleye.give yourself a few more years with this rig and you will get the picture then you will know how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsy pop!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nooffseason

ufaquaoiler said:


> .......as for the vertical line below a bobber that would be a great way to prove it if the bottom is perfectly flat and you could have the line at a constant height above bottom, but im sure everyone here knows that the maumee river bottom is anything but perfectly smooth and flat but rather rocks of all sizes and plenty of dropoffs along the bottom. even a change in depth as little as a foot will put the bobber rig too far off bottom to get fish while the floating jig rig will get down to the fish no problem. .........


Wow, this thread really took off quick. I fish floaters and can agree SOME of the fish are "flossed", but absolutely not all. You can tell when someone is employing 'flossing techniques' with a 4-1/2 foot leader and a 2 oz weight retreiving the entire swing. You will see someone like this catching fish and understand what they are doing. 

The key to the drift, as mentioned before, is weight of lead, line diameter, size of presentation, color, and the cast. Yes, the cast. Don't just cast as far as you can everytime. Try to shorten your line so you cover different water.


As for the quote above. This is not a valid test whatsoever. If you understand the concept of drift fishing, you know that the surface water is quicker than the river bottom water. A bobber would only pull your jig downstream at a fast rate. It would not be bouncing off rocks and acting sporatically like a confused baitfish. It would be cruising in a downstream line right by all the walleye.


----------



## swantucky

All this talk about bobbers is gonna get somebody's azz kicked. Lets see: everyone is casting in cadence and having a blast. Joe tool comes down, elbows into the middle of the group as starts drifting a bobber. I am sure the other 25 guys are gonna be really happy with him richarding up the program.lol


----------



## swantucky

So Moony you gonna fish with us or type??


----------



## Mr. Moony

nooff this bobber trick works great for steel head and white bass in all tribs of erie.why not walleye.if you all remember back in the day of lead,you would stick eyes any where in the body if it was any where near the face good to go,even the game hens gave you that.and now with floaters it,s always in the face somewere,wonder why.kind of like basketball just throw it in the hole.now they say must be from the inside hooking out.this change came about when floaters came along.wonder why


----------



## Mr. Moony

sure will butt till march rolls around i,ll be typing,trying to learn ya as to what is going on with your little floating jig head


----------



## Mr. Moony

hey redhunter,i'll bet this thread is longer than your leader


----------



## swantucky

Mr. Moony said:


> nooff this bobber trick works great for steel head and white bass in all tribs of erie.why not walleye.if you all remember back in the day of lead,you would stick eyes any where in the body if it was any where near the face good to go,even the game hens gave you that.and now with floaters it,s always in the face somewere,wonder why.kind of like basketball just throw it in the hole.now they say must be from the inside hooking out.this change came about when floaters came along.wonder why


Evidently you are going to type.

I have no idea if a bobber would work or not on the Maumee. I know it works great in Canadian rivers with a leech. I guess it could work on the Maumee but as I said if everyone is running one program and you step in with a bobber you are not going to be very popular. I am sure this is of no concern to you but, me, I try to get along with my fellow fisherman.

As far as all the snagged fish with lead, yep that was pretty much how things went back in the day. That is the reason I hardly fished the run back then even though it was in my backyard. I did catch some legal fish on lead but snagged far more. Back then you used heavy gear and cranked and yanked. Nowadays there is alot more to it. I know I have upgraded my rod 3-4 times since I started running floaters.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Mr. Moony said:


> hey redhunter,i'll bet this thread is longer than your leader


If it's longer than 30" than yea. That is the standard I start with then adjust from there depending on conditions


----------



## See Oh

swantucky said:


> As far as all the snagged fish with lead, yep that was pretty much how things went back in the day. That is the reason I hardly fished the run back then even though it was in my backyard. I did catch some legal fish on lead but snagged far more. Back then you used heavy gear and cranked and yanked. Nowadays there is alot more to it. I know I have upgraded my rod 3-4 times since I started running floaters.


I'm gonna go with swantucky on this one. I used to fish with my dad as a kid and we used Berkley Bionix heavy action musky rods with Abu Garcia baitcasters and heavy lead with twisted hooks. It was all about the crank and yank. When I turned 16 I started fishing without him and by chance found a little floater floating by me in the river and picked it out, tied it on, and caught the biggest walleye I've caught to date, right IN THE MOUTH. The hook was almost in her gills and the whole head was completely inside her mouth. I never turned back. I bought a basic medium action rod and spinning reel and have upgraded several times since then. Now I fish with a St. Croix rod and a Shimano Stradic reel. It's been a lot of trial and error, but I can limit out legally with floaters just as easy as a snagger can with lead. The only difference is, I can walk by the boys in green with a smile on my face and stop to chat while the snaggers throw their fish in a bucket and walk quickly and quietly to their cars.

Me and, I believe Fishin Coach, watched this old school guy with like a 12 ft. pole try to fish with a bobber at the beach one time when the water was really high. It may have been the funniest thing I have ever personally witnessed on the river. He couldn't even cast that thing it was so long. Maybe that was Mr. Moony???


----------



## Mr. Moony

by the time we hit the maumee,i figure i will catch,i mean catch you know thunk about2500 walleye,sauger,saugeye out of the ohio river,piedmont,clendenig,tappen lakes.so keep your eye on south east ohio reports.i'll have lots of good stuff to show ogf.after all it is a great cure for cabin fever.my prayers go out to my mentor JIM COREY


----------



## Redhunter1012

.no message


----------



## Mr. Moony

Ok maybe not 2500


----------



## All Eyes

Mr. Moony said:


> by the time we hit the maumee,i figure i will catch,i mean catch you know thunk about2500 walleye,sauger,saugeye out of the ohio river,piedmont,clendenig,tappen lakes.so keep your eye on south east ohio reports.i'll have lots of good stuff to show ogf.after all it is a great cure for cabin fever.my prayers go out to my mentor JIM COREY


Speaking of Corey, whats going on with him and where has he been? I learned more from that guy by reading his e-mails and a few articles than I've learned by most guys fishing along side them. His name comes up once in a while amongst my circle of fishing friends but no one has heard from him.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

not trying to be rude to anyone but i have a challenge for those who think 90-100% of walleye caught in maumee are caught only by flossing their mouth with a 4+ foot leader and no strike out of feeding or reflex what so ever. tie on that long leader with a heavy weight and just a plain clear or brownish (just like the river) colored floating jighead without a twister tail so the fish can barely see it if at all and see how many fish you catch. ill be using my favorite colors of pink, chartruese, or white body/red tail with 1/4-1oz weight depending on current and about a 2 foot leader as i always do very well with. if flossing their mouths is the case 90-100% of the time then the near plain and virtually invisible hook will land just as many fish as my brightly colored twister tail with a shorter leader and just enough weight to get to the bottom. just like See OH ive also had to dig out the pliers on several walleye because my jig was deeper in the mouth and in all sides of the mouth and not jsut on the outside edge on one side every time like barbed dental floss so im nowhere near sold on the idea that 90-100% of waleye in maumee are being flossed with a leader and not striking at all. anyone want to take that challenge?


----------



## crittergitter

ufaquaoiler said:


> not trying to be rude to anyone but i have a challenge for those who think 90-100% of walleye caught in maumee are caught only by flossing their mouth with a 4+ foot leader and no strike out of feeding or reflex what so ever. tie on that long leader with a heavy weight and just a plain clear or brownish (just like the river) colored floating jighead without a twister tail so the fish can barely see it if at all and see how many fish you catch. ill be using my favorite colors of pink, chartruese, or white body/red tail with 1/4-1oz weight depending on current and about a 2 foot leader as i always do very well with. if flossing their mouths is the case 90-100% of the time then the near plain and virtually invisible hook will land just as many fish as my brightly colored twister tail with a shorter leader and just enough weight to get to the bottom. just like See OH ive also had to dig out the pliers on several walleye because my jig was deeper in the mouth and in all sides of the mouth and not jsut on the outside edge on one side every time like barbed dental floss so im nowhere near sold on the idea that 90-100% of waleye in maumee are being flossed with a leader and not striking at all. anyone want to take that challenge?


How's about a #6 bluegill hook with bit of fly feather on it. I watched a guy do this last year. He was pullin em in consistently fishing right upstream of me. Now, I beileve walleye will hit a a twister tail, but that guy in my opinion was intentionally flossing them and getting away with it all day long as the hook was in the mouth nearly every time. He even said using that small hook enables him to avoid the rocks and river snags a little easier. He also fished with a big old steelhead rod. The fish can be had that way, but a twister tail hovering in front of ones nose is just as easily going to get bit. Many times at the end of my drift, I start cranking just to get it in and out of other anglers way and guess what................BAM. Fish on........floater down in the mouth. Now, how did I floss that one?????


----------



## Mr. Moony

you dont need twisty tail been there done that,ran out of tails,kept on fishing and still caught many with just a floating head not as many because the tail changes flight path just like a tail on a kite.i am glad you said that.try it you will see.you ever see the micro fly they use for dying salmon in middle of night.makes you wonder how.i know, your lining these fish.why can't you use a lead jig to catch these biters,they look the same and you can use any color.you said it yourself swantucky back in the day you would not even fish then.wonder why.and now you will with a leader and floater floss floss floss


----------



## Mr. Moony

walleye 101 brief summery not all walleye are flossed but most are


----------



## swantucky

Flossing is getting boring. Lets talk about outside in hooked fish


----------



## ufaquaoiler

the main reasons i prefer floaters is #1 i lose a LOT less tackle than plain lead and floaters get the line a few inches off bottom where the fish are rather than dragging rocks like lead heads. now i will not deny that SOME fish are flossed and there are definately those who do intentionally floss fish, but i still believe most of my walleye bites are out of reflex. if all of a sudden you have something 3 inches in front of your face much like walleye in the river, again a person is probably going to react by swatting it. why wouldn't a walleye react when all is clear 1 second and a jig is 3 inches in front of or just off to the side of its face the next? a trick i tried last year when i was catching absolutely nothing was putting a spinner blade on my leader in order to slow my drift a bit, get their lateral line gonig with that extra vibration, and give them something more to look at with a bright blade. within an hour i had 3 fish and each one of em was WHAM rather than a little rattle or just a bit heavier. unfortunately i snagged all my spinner rigs and did not get #4 by the time legal time was over. definatley didnt floss those fish!


----------



## ERIE REBEL

This has been fun reading.Some BS and some opinions and some guys that know what they are talking about.I started fishing the run thirty years ago,when you never used anything lighter than a half ounce head.Yeah you snagged a lot of fish but sometimes you woul get every fish INSIDE OF THE MOUTH.I remember one time when I was limited with five LEGAL fish on the day after Easter.As for these days I have adapted to the floater.It takes a different feel and more sensitive gear.My favorite way to catch them though is when we can anchor the boat right at the drop off at Orleans park and swim jigs back to the boat using 1/8 or 1/4 ounce leadheads.These fish are normally on their way up river and can be caught quite regularlly.But this can only be done from a boat since your line is in the water about twice along as a guy that is fishing in a long line of other fiahermen.These fish hit hard and are always caught with the jig down their throats.And why i am thinking of it we have caught many eyes using floaters with the floaters also down their throats.As some stated earlier that these are reflex bites I believe this.But I have never seen an eye that was told to him from a dentist that he or she should floss regularly.


----------



## Redhunter1012

View image in gallery​
Hope you didn't eat this Walleye you have pictured here. As far as I can see it's hooked from the "outside in". Did you attempt to "floss" this one or did it happen accidently? Judging by where it's hooked, you musta bee fishing with the current going from your right to your left, atleast by using your logic:T


----------



## Salmon Killer

looks like someone has egg on their face


----------



## See Oh

The look on your face in that picture explains a lot about your posts....


----------



## Mr. Moony

that there is a picture of a walleye god.no autographs please


----------



## swantucky

So what you are saying is there are different "rules" to fishing the main lake than there are for the river?? This was not explained in "walleye 101". Oh walleye god could you explain or possibly show me in the "walleye 101" handbook where this is located. I read back through all three pages of this thread and could not find that section:T:Banane41::bananahuge:


----------



## Mr. Moony

truth hurts don't it


----------



## Mr. Moony

that was from the ohio river not lake erie,come on down i'll learn ya something


----------



## Mr. Moony

You know what's funny about this whole thing? I was scanning thru OGF and came across this thread and I seen Redhunter, which reminded me of a little spell we had last year which included Swantucky (in his defense). Which I knew then they were buddies, so I told my wife watch this. It's kinda like fishing, I told her to watch me catch Redhunter and sure enough I cast my lure and I got a thug on my line from Redhunter - on the left side of his mouth because I was fishing the right side of the river. And sure enough Swantucky jumped right in the net with Redhunter. I guess I kinda caught the both of you which I knew I would, but it's been real fun!! Thanks guys for helping me cure cabin fever.... hope to see both of you at the River this spring.


----------



## mandruch

Brought to you by our friends at walleyerun.com


----------



## swantucky

Mr. Moony said:


> You know what's funny about this whole thing? I was scanning thru OGF and came across this thread and I seen Redhunter, which reminded me of a little spell we had last year which included Swantucky (in his defense). Which I knew then they were buddies, so I told my wife watch this. It's kinda like fishing, I told her to watch me catch Redhunter and sure enough I cast my lure and I got a thug on my line from Redhunter - on the left side of his mouth because I was fishing the right side of the river. And sure enough Swantucky jumped right in the net with Redhunter. I guess I kinda caught the both of you which I knew I would, but it's been real fun!! Thanks guys for helping me cure cabin fever.... hope to see both of you at the River this spring.


It has been alot of fun!! Redhunter and I are both hardcore river guys. We have talked face to face less than a dozen times. Like he said we generally fish different sides of the river. We both just get tired of guys banging on the river fisherman. Just because someone has a boat does not make them a better or more ethical than other fisherman. The first thing you hear when there is talk of declining walleye stocks is to shut the rivers down. But somehow it is still o.k. to pound them on the reefs in the spring. 

I do have to hand it to Red for digging up that pic I giggled like a schoolgirl when I saw that


----------



## See Oh

Good illustration Mike. I like how each slide stays for like a full 15 seconds so the slower people can have time to read them all... there's to you Mr. Moony!


----------



## ufaquaoiler

dont forget the commercial fishermen pulling walleye out by the net full either! looking around the division of wildlife site just about anything ive found says only a small percentage of the lake's walleye go into the rivers while most stay on the reefs and bays. if you look at the walleye telemetry project the divison did only a small handful of transmitter implanted fish from sandusky bay went into the sandusky river with a lot of them staying in the bay for spawning. kinda interesting reading that stuff and looking at where all they move around the lake!


----------



## Frogman2

See Oh said:


> Good illustration Mike. I like how each slide stays for like a full 15 seconds so the slower people can have time to read them all...



Hey that's not funny I read slow, and apparently I floss too. That I'm good at though. cause I can floss a jig right down their throats.


----------



## See Oh

Frogman2 said:


> Hey that's not funny I read slow, and apparently I floss too. That I'm good at though. cause I can floss a jig right down their throats.


Do you also have a drunk/developmentally disabled look on your face? If not then you're alright...


----------



## Redhunter1012

Mr. Moony said:


> You know what's funny about this whole thing? I was scanning thru OGF and came across this thread and I seen Redhunter, which reminded me of a little spell we had last year which included Swantucky (in his defense). Which I knew then they were buddies, so I told my wife watch this. It's kinda like fishing, I told her to watch me catch Redhunter and sure enough I cast my lure and I got a thug on my line from Redhunter - on the left side of his mouth because I was fishing the right side of the river. And sure enough Swantucky jumped right in the net with Redhunter. I guess I kinda caught the both of you which I knew I would, but it's been real fun!! Thanks guys for helping me cure cabin fever.... hope to see both of you at the River this spring.


So you're saying you are a troll? When you first bitched at me for not using this site properly and you were hoping I'd be banned or something. You truly are a bigger Idiot than I first anticipated. This thread looks like it's gonna trickle out now. Can't wait till next year


----------



## crittergitter

Redhunter1012 said:


> So you're saying you are a troll? When you first bitched at me for not using this site properly and you were hoping I'd be banned or something. You truly are a bigger Idiot than I first anticipated. This thread looks like it's gonna trickle out now. Can't wait till next year


I thought trolls were supposed to be banned?????

:T


----------



## BFG

> I thought trolls were supposed to be banned?????


Its January. It's like having a "Get out of jail Free" card for the whole month.


----------



## misfit

since we're down to the name calling and who can whiz the farthest,i think it's time to say good night.



> I thought trolls were supposed to be banned?????


i can't seem to find that rule,so it must be your lucky day


----------

